# Fog lights



## Hoosierboy (Feb 24, 2018)

I have 2014 diesel. Wanting to add fog lights. Has anyone ever bought the after market kit and went to a junk yard and bought the switch and it worked?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hoosierboy said:


> I have 2014 diesel. Wanting to add fog lights. Has anyone ever bought the after market kit and went to a junk yard and bought the switch and it worked?


Hoosierboy, from what I read adding OEM foglights needs to have a special flash done at the dealership to enable the switch. So I'm not sure if the stock switch would work with Aftermarket or not. I'd definitely research it before taking the plunge.


----------



## Hoosierboy (Feb 24, 2018)

From what I understand if your car is made after March 2013 you don't have to take it and get it flashed by the dealer. Mine is built after March and it has the fuse for the fog light. I can go to a junk yard and buy a switch for 20 bucks and the after market kit for 50. I was wandering if anyone else has done this


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Give it a try and if they don’t come on you’ll have to stop by the dealer for a flash.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

You don’t have to have your car reflashed. I’ve personally installed the factory gm fog light kit on my car, and on my stepdads diesel. Both are 2014’s. They were both late-2014 cars, but I think all 2014s should be ok with no reflash.

I think I got the factory gm fog light kits for around 175 bucks. Personally for that price I wouldn’t fool around with an aftermarket kit. The factory kits fit perfectly and come with all the wiring needed to plug right in to the factory location, and a new headlight switch with the fog light function. A lot of aftermarket fog lights look, fit, and work like crap.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hoosierboy said:


> I have 2014 diesel. Wanting to add fog lights. Has anyone ever bought the after market kit and went to a junk yard and bought the switch and it worked?


I myself have installed fog lights on my 2013 Cruze LT and all I did was buy the GM Stock switch with the fog light button off of Ebay. I put the new switch in before buying the fog lights and pressed the button and the Fog light Symbol on my dash came on. So as far as I know all you have to do is just that.. Buy the switch, install it, and press the button. If the light turns on on the dash then presto! Fog lights are a go without a reflash.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

justin13703 said:


> A lot of aftermarket fog lights look, fit, and work like crap.


Indeed.


----------



## mike_D (Dec 16, 2019)

I know this post is old. I added stock fog lights, and changed over the headlight switch to the one with the fog light switch. YOU DON"T NEED TO HAVE ANYTHING REPROGRAMMED, at least not on my 2014 CTD. Mike


----------

